# New Here



## Butterfly123 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi!! My name is Emily, and I have been suffering from IBS since I was 18 years old, but it hasn't been an issue until 2008 when I began to loose a lot of weight. I was able to go to a GI doctor and keep it under control but up until last year it got really bad and I was diagnosed with IBS-C and Acid Reflux. In October of last year specifically the night before Halloween I drank a whole bottle of Vodka on my own ( I am normally not a drinker) and then had burger king. I was sick for three months until I went to a GI doctor and he did all the generic tests and they all came back normal. I started not being able to tolerate eating certain foods, I noticed I couldn't digest them and would complain to my GI doctor but he would just shrug it off and continue to prescribe medication. BTW I suffer from depression and my GI doc is aware of that and I believe that has influenced the treatment he has given me. Anyway I was prescribed every acid reflux medication, constipation medication and so on and the only thing that has worked is taking a laxitive everyother day. Which my doctor had suggested. Sometimes that doesn't even work. Fast foward to the present I was just on vacation and drank the whole entire time I was there and since I have been back, I have been in horrible pain with my acid reflux nothing is working, I feel like I have a burning hole in the middle of my upper stomach. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have taken pepcid AC, Carafate, Nexium, Tums, Zofran you name it and its just not working in addition I am not able to eat and Im not able to use the bathroom. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would check in with the GI doctor as alcohol can mess with the stomach lining and you might have gastritis or and ulcer or just really irritated the esophagus with the reflux that the alcohol can add to.I mean if the regular medications aren't helping that usually is the time to go back to the doc and see if things got worse or something new cropped up.


----------

